# Pride and UFC for PS2



## muayThaiPerson (Feb 16, 2003)

anyone have it? tell me how good it is...im gonna either one but whihc?


----------



## sweeper (Feb 16, 2003)

some time soon I was gona rent them, I'm quite interested to see how they look and feal. Actualy mostly I'm interested to see how they implamented the ground fighting. Chances are I won't like it because I will want my player to move in a way that isn't alowed in the game


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2003)

I saw an ad for it tonight--it doesn't look terribly interesting to me.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 18, 2003)

I think that Pride plays alot better then the UFC.  There is more to do in the UFC and more unlockables in UFC, but I still think Pride is alot better.  Unless you have friends that are into the game it might be a bad buy since there is not alot of replay value.  There is no sidemount, or northsouth in either game.  UFC doesn't have the clinch or ne guy down one guy standing.  Graphics on Pride are better as well as the grappling counter system.


----------



## Infight (Feb 24, 2003)

I agree, Pride FC is alot better than UFC, Pride is a great game, with many ground techniques, and thats the UFC flawless, but i think both can become better one, to make player have more choices to choose what to do in that position


----------



## JDenz (Feb 24, 2003)

Ya I agree while it is a step in the right direction it is still not that great.  The grappling still is limited and you should be able to clinch if you both hit at the same time.  Needs more ground positions. etc. but definitly a steep up from UFC


----------

